

Anyone else notice that Apple products take awhile to restart? - fatalerrorx3

I know it's not often that you have to restart Apple products, but it seems like when you do, they take a long time to get going again.  What gives?  Has anyone else picked up on this and/or done any profiling to see how and why this happens?<p>It happens with both my macbook pro and my iPhone 4.
======
taligent
How old is the MacBook Pro and do you have SSDs ?

Both my iPhone 5 and MacBook Air restart in seconds. My older MacBook Pro
takes a while though but is still at least half as long as my work Ubuntu
machine.

~~~
fatalerrorx3
My Macbook pro is going to be 3 years old in May, and my iPhone 4 is Verizon
bought last Feb. Not sure if they have solid state drives, but when I don't
restart for several months, they take a longass time to reboot

~~~
fatalerrorx3
and even if they aren't ssd, that shouldn't cause them to take this long to
restart, my macbook when I just restarted it 10 minutes ago took a good 10
minutes to boot up, and I don't even have that many programs installed on it

~~~
taligent
You can check if it has an SSD in System Information. If you don't then
consider upgrading.

But if it's taking 10 minutes then it is likely installing system updates
which it does when you restart.

